# Along came a spider and sat down beside her...



## cgipson1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Comments welcome!


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh wow! Super cool. Nice detail. I am glad you were able to show the web so it didnt look like it was just floating there. Nice work!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> Oh wow! Super cool. Nice detail. I am glad you were able to show the web so it didnt look like it was just floating there. Nice work!



Thanks Parker! This is a little guy... about the size of a dime, legs and all! I probably should have misted the web, to make it more visible. Maybe tomorrow, lol!


----------



## greybeard (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice capture, I love spiders too.  They are all different and all very cool.  Yours is a prickly looking little guy/gal.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 3, 2013)

That is extremely cool! Love the composition on this one, and the nice matching background!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 3, 2013)

greybeard said:


> Nice capture, I love spiders too.  They are all different and all very cool.  Yours is a prickly looking little guy/gal.



Thanks! Yea.. not sure what species he is, but have several of these around usually. They are actually more difficult to shoot then some.. those long legs are hard to keep sharp.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 3, 2013)

sm4him said:


> That is extremely cool! Love the composition on this one, and the nice matching background!



Thank you, Sharon! I do wish the web had shown up better. Will have to try again. That background is blurred fence, he built his web parallel to the fence about 2" off of it. I was sitting on the ground all scrunched up to take this shot almost straight up.


----------



## EDL (Jun 3, 2013)

That's not a spider, that's the rare Sonoran Arachnid Cactus....


Seriously though, cool shot.  I like the colors.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 3, 2013)

EDL said:


> That's not a spider, that's the rare Sonoran Arachnid Cactus....
> 
> 
> Seriously though, cool shot.  I like the colors.



Thanks! Cactus.. that is funny! Lol!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 3, 2013)

Great shot Charlie, definitely not as "endearing" as the jumpers but a cool creature *shudder*.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Great job Charlie.  I try to get shots of spiders but the web is usually blowing around in the wind and I have trouble focusing.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 3, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Great shot Charlie, definitely not as "endearing" as the jumpers but a cool creature *shudder*.



Thanks very much!  Prickly little guy, and no teddy bear eyes... gotcha!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 3, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Great job Charlie.  I try to get shots of spiders but the web is usually blowing around in the wind and I have trouble focusing.



Thanks Jeff... Trust me, I had to take several to get what I wanted!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 3, 2013)

Yup yup, what ^ all said.  I love the Alien vs Predator theme.  How in the world did you glue all those toothpicks on it's legs?


----------



## Tiller (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice shot!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 3, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> Yup yup, what ^ all said.  I love the Alien vs Predator theme.  How in the world did you glue all those toothpicks on it's legs?



That's what happens when a spider makes love to a cactus!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Nice shot!



Thanks Tiller!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 3, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> That's what happens when a spider makes love to a cactus!  lol!



Or tries to at the very least.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 3, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what happens when a spider makes love to a cactus!  lol!
> ...



Oh... you sound knowledgeable about this topic! Been there, done that.. huh?  lol!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 3, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Oh... you sound knowledgeable about this topic! Been there, done that.. huh?  lol!



Close by mistake!  I was about 7 and my aunt gave me this cool cactus, my parents had me put it in the car right away so I didn't forget it.

Much later, in the dark we were getting in the car to leave... guess what I forgot was on the seat?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 3, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh... you sound knowledgeable about this topic! Been there, done that.. huh?  lol!
> ...



OUCH! You got stickered! That would not be pleasant! I would have cried!! Did you?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 3, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> OUCH! You got stickered! That would not be pleasant! I would have cried!! Did you?



Like a little girl


----------

